# I have dropped my laptop, while it was on, how do I fix, see below details. Thanks



## gizmochic (Sep 2, 2009)

Nothing seems to be loose, also tried starting up after pressing F8 and none of those options seem to work, just takes me back to error message??

I dropped my laptop when it was on, and now this is happening, can anyone help please?
MODEL IS Sony VAIO VGN NR21J....

Turn on, VAIO logo briefly.

Error message - windows boot manager

Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer.

This error can be caused by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing. Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer.

If you continue to receive this error message, contact the hardware manufacturer

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: an unexpected I/O error has occurred

I then press enter...

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause.
If windows files have been damaged or configured incorrectly, start up repair can help diagnose and fix the problem.

If power was interrupted during start up, choose to start windows normally.

Start windows normally:

Get Microsoft corporation progress bar for a few minutes 
Comes up with VAIO and phoenix logo for a few seconds, then screen goes black and the original message comes back Error message - windows boot manager

I choose to Run system recovery

'windows is loading files'

Error message - windows boot manager

:4-dontkno


----------



## intoit (Jun 19, 2009)

sounds like the hard drive just got loose... just unscrew the bottom cover and push it in place


----------



## gizmochic (Sep 2, 2009)

hey, thanks for your reply.. I am not sure what I am looking at, also, somone in the IT department at my work has taken the back off and had a look and said that nothing is loose, but said there could be a problem with the 'side drive' - I dont have a clue what that is??


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF...
Even nothing is loose, you should test your HDD for possible bad sectors because HDDs are very sensitive part and if you drop it it can spoil.
See what make/model is your HDD, visit manufacturers Web Site, download testing tools and scan your HDD for possible bad sectors.
If your HDD has some bad sectors, systme files might be on them.
I must say that if you encounter a lot of bad sectors, you will have to buy a new one.
Maybe you will be able to save some data from spoiled HDD maybe not :/

Keep us posted...


----------



## gizmochic (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, may I point out that I am a complete novice with technical IT stuff, please can you explain any abbreviations!? Thanks ;-)


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You need to know what make/model is your HDD like Seagate, Maxtor, Western Digital etc.
Than you go to manufacturers Web Site and download diagnostic tools which will scan your HDD and check for possible bad sectors.
When I said sectors on HDD, I mean physical place where data is put.
If your HDD has bad sectors, your HDD is faulty and you have to obtain another one.

Now if you can't figure out what brand is HDD, I would suggest you to use MHDD to scan your HDD.
Well first go into BIOS [press DEL or F1 or F2 or F10 to go to BIOS] you will see on POST screen [that is the first screen when you start laptop] command on which when you press it, you will go to BIOS.
There you check is HDD visible. If it is not, than either it is unplugged or damaged.
If there is HDD, than you can use MHDD.
You can download MHDD here:

http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2005.10.02-MHDD/

You make bootable CD [in nLite or Nero Burnin Room] and boot with CD.
Under MHDD Documentation you have all needed instructions how to use this excellent tool.
After you test your HDD we will know if it is ok or damaged...

Keep us posted...


----------



## intoit (Jun 19, 2009)

by side drive, hes probably referring to the dvd drive

but an i/o error means an error with the hard drive or the cpu. even if they arent loose, dismount them and reseat them

after that, i would try to boot from windows cd to see if its a problem with the os, if it is, just repair or better yet, partition the drive, install windows, moves your files to the new partition and delete the old partition


----------



## gizmochic (Sep 2, 2009)

hey guys, thanks for all your advice, I really dont have a clue what I am doing, and am tempted to just take this to PC world or something!?? Will they rip me off!?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

It depends mate...
Just testing your components will not cost you much.
And they will do that firstly.
But if HDD or some other hardware component is dead because of the dropping, than it might cost you. But you just tell them to call you before they replace anything.
If you can afford it, let them replace you component.


----------

